# Sicheres Office Paket kaufen



## semkac (17 September 2018)

Hi Leute...Wollte gerade mir ein neues PC kaufen,unter anderem will auch neue Software downloaden aber wo es legal und sicher ist und Virus-frei.
Welches Office Paket sollte Ich mir als erstes kaufen


----------



## Alarik (17 September 2018)

semkac schrieb:


> Hi Leute...Wollte gerade mir ein neues PC kaufen,unter anderem will auch neue Software downloaden aber wo es legal und sicher ist und Virus-frei.
> Welches Office Paket sollte Ich mir als erstes kaufen



Kannst du etwas mehr direkt sein?...Was war dein bisheriges Office paket?


----------



## Dimmi (17 September 2018)

Ok...Falls Ich verstanden habe,suchst du'ne sichere und Malware-freie Website wo du ein Paket downloaden kannst.
Auf jeden fall suchst du was das den neuesten Update was Office angeht hat.Ich benutze mein Office seit etwa 2016,hab auch dasselbe Paket seit 2 Jahren und kann dir nur weiterempfehlen.

Modedit: Link gelöscht


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2018)

semkac schrieb:


> Welches Office Paket sollte Ich mir als erstes kaufen


Kommt darauf an, ob du ein Paket mit Outlook brauchst oder ohne. Die Produktvarianten findet man bei Microsoft. In der Regel kauft man im Fachhandel oder online nur noch den passenen Product-Key und downloadet dann das passende Paket von der Microsoft-Seite. Man kann das Paket auch erst downloaden aber ohne Key funktionierts nicht bzw. nur kurzzeitig, als Testversion (z. B. über das bei Win10 vorinstallierte Feature).

Aufpassen beim Schlüsselkauf - viele "Billig"-Anbieter auf eBay-Kleinanzeigen, Shpock usw. verkaufen Schlüssel, die noch auf anderen Geräten aktiv sind, z. B. auf verschrotteten Computern oder auf Geräten, die noch verwendet werden. Manche verkaufen auch einzelne Keys aus Volumenlizenzen. In beiden Fällen funktioniert der Schlüssel dann oft nicht. Einen Office-Key kauft man entweder direkt bei Microsoft oder z. B. bei Amazon, im Original.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 September 2018)

Hm, Amazon und Original in einem Satz?

Es gibt gute kostenlose, bzw. kostengünstige Alternativen zu MS Office. 

Ich persönlich nutze gerne Softmaker Office, das gut mit Microsoft Dateien klar kommt, über abschaltbare Ribbons verfügt und vor allem schlank und schnell ist und dazu in Deutschland entwickelt wird. Davon gibt es eine kostenlose Version, alle paar Monate wird einem angeboten für kleines Geld (ca. 20 Euro für 5 Geräte) auf die Vollversion zu updaten. 

Außerdem gibt es mit LibreOffice und OpenOffice zwei Open Source Office-Pakete, die mehr Funktionen mitbringen als Softmaker, aber dafür auch behäbiger sind. LibreOffice ist ein Fork von OpenOffice und heute beliebter als OO.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2018)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> LibreOffice und OpenOffice


Stimmt, darauf war ich nicht eingegangen. OpenOffice ist jetzt LibreOffice. Hat aber keine outlookähnliche Funktion.

OttoNormalo braucht eigentlich auch kein Outlook mehr. Nehmen wir allein die Oberflächen von GoogleMail, T-Online-Mail, Yahoo, web.de und GMX die lassen kaum Wünsche für einen Privatanwender offen, der nur seine Nachrichten und Kontakte verwalten will.


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2018)

...und der Transfer der persönlichen Daten zwischen den Anbietern ist zumeist mehr als abenteuerlich. Damit meine ich, wenn man z. B. Daten vom iPhone über Googlefunktionen in das Outlook am PC exportieren möchte. Für Googel ist MS-Outlook ein "unsicheres" Programm.


----------



## Maxiz (29 März 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Für Googel ist MS-Outlook ein "unsicheres" Programm.



Für Google ist alles unsicher was nicht von Google ist, dabei nehmen sie es selbst nicht so genau mit Viren wie bei Google + oder Google Play.
Sicherste Form Virenfrei zu bleiben ist keinen Antivirus zu haben. Da die Viren den Antivirus brauchen um sich einzunisten macht es Sinn. Auch sind die Antiviren Produzenten die größten Nutznießer bei Viren.


----------



## BenTigger (30 März 2019)

Ja genau , und die Erde  ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## klausp (30 März 2019)

Maxiz schrieb:


> Da die Viren den Antivirus brauchen um sich einzunisten



Wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheit?


----------



## jupp11 (30 März 2019)

klausp schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheit?


Alte Volksweisheit. Stammt aus dem vierten  vorchristlichen Jahrhundert


----------



## Maxiz (30 März 2019)

klausp schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf diese Weisheit?



Weil es die einfachste Art und Weise ist, war auch schon mal nachzulesen ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her. 
Antivirus vergleichen deine System Dateien mit denen auf ihrem Homeserver. Faktisch ein gezähmter Virus.


----------



## jupp11 (31 März 2019)

Maxiz schrieb:


> war auch schon mal nachzulesen ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her.


Dann nenn mal die Quelle deiner  Weisheit


----------



## jupp11 (31 März 2019)

Tipp: Poste doch mal deine Erkenntnisse bei https://www.trojaner-board.de/
Du  wirst dort sicher mit offenen Armen aufgenommen


----------



## Heiko (31 März 2019)

Maxiz schrieb:


> Weil es die einfachste Art und Weise ist, war auch schon mal nachzulesen ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her.
> Antivirus vergleichen deine System Dateien mit denen auf ihrem Homeserver. Faktisch ein gezähmter Virus.


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du auf die steile These kommst, aber so richtig mit Fakten hinterlegen lässt sich das wohl nicht...


----------



## Maxiz (1 April 2019)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie Du auf die steile These kommst, aber so richtig mit Fakten hinterlegen lässt sich das wohl nicht...



Meine These ist es nicht sondern ich habe sie auch gelesen. Sie gelesen zu haben ist ja auch kein Fakt. Ist mir schon klar. 
Praktisch ausprobiert haben wir das schon. Seit 4 Jahren ohne Virus, klar keine Porno, nix Warez etc. Eigentlich auch schon länger aber vor 4 Jahren erwischte uns ein Flashdrive Virus durch fehlende Vorsicht. 

Gesucht habe ich auch um es belegen zu können aber finden können habe ich nichts. 
So vehement wie dagegen angegangen wird möchte man meinen ihr habt Aktien bei MCAfee.


----------



## BenTigger (1 April 2019)

Oder mehr einfach mehr Erfahrung und Verstand als du?


----------



## Goty2 (8 April 2019)

Hast du bereits Office gekauft? Wenn nicht, würde ich dir empfehlen ein gebrauchtes Lizenz zu kaufen. Sie können bis zu 50 % günstiger sein als die neuen. Letzten Monat wollte ich eine Windows-Lizenz kaufen und mein Freund erzählte mir von einer Website xxx, die Gebrauchtsoftware verkauft. Dort fand ich eine Lizenz, die im Vergleich zu einer neuen sehr günstig war. Sie verkaufen auch Office-Lizenzen und es ist absolut sicher, sodass du dich keine Sorgen machen musst. Ich war auch skeptisch, aber es war eine voll funktionsfähige Version von Office. Vielleicht findest du dort auch ein gutes Angebot.

Liebe Grüße

Werbung entfernt, BT/MOD


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2019)

Goty2 schrieb:


> würde ich dir empfehlen ein gebraucht … zu kaufen.


Ist nicht ungefährlich. Denn wenn die Lizenz noch auf einem anderen Rechner läuft, dann hat man zwar den Schlüssel, kann aber die Aktivierung nicht durchführen, da der Vorbesitzer die Aktivierung womöglich nicht frei gibt bzw. nicht frei geben kann. Viele "gebrauchte" Lizenzen stammen aus Volumenpaketen, also von Firmen, die ihre Lizenzen nicht ausschöpfen. Der Verkauf ist umstritten, da geht es dann um Urheberrechte von MS.

Ist bisserl wie in der Lotterie - kann funzen, kann aber auch blöd laufen.


----------

